# Dead Bird Stuck in radiator area



## ThreadJockey (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey everyone.

Newbie here... unfortunately, my first post is about a slightly morbid topic.

I was doing some rural highway driving over the weekend, as evidenced by the copious amounts of insect carnage on my front end. Unfortunately, I noticed that there was also another casualty, a bird of some sort. From the best I can tell, the bird must have gone in the kidney grill, died, then fell down to the bottom of the radiator area.

Here is my problem. How the heck can I get it out of there? I cannot reach down to get it... too many sharp corners, and my elbow is not triple-jointed (not to mention, likely not long enough). I looked under the front end, and there is no access without removing a rather large skidplate.

Any suggestions? Is this something I should take to the dealer? I'm still covered under maintenance/repair, but I don't know that this is within that category. It just seems to me like it can't be removed without also removing panels, which is something I'd rather not do on my own.

First two pics are from the outside. Third pic is me holding my camera phone inside the radiator area looking down, so the carcass is not as easily accessible as it looks.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Happened to me, but the bird was stuck in the front grill so it was easy to remove with a stick. 

How about a power washer?


----------

